# best car/ van audio system for Renault Master/Chausson



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

We have had our van 3 years now and intend to keep it several years more. We now want to enhance/upgrade our cab audio system.
We find that the radio does not have very good reception. (purchased and fitted at Halfords)
We also have space for other entertainment systems as it is a Renault Master cab 2006.
As it is a chausson we have a load of prewiring under the passenger seat to connect to tv/ dvd etc.
As we have no clues what to buy and where to get it fitted would like some advice and has anyone a Chausson on Renault Master and connected all these wires up???? 
CHRIS


----------



## eddiev (Jun 17, 2006)

we found the cheapest place to buy a car stereo was www.caraudiodirect.co.uk
we saved about £200 on our dab radio and then had it fitted by a local auto electrican.
eddie


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

chrisgog said:


> We have had our van 3 years now and intend to keep it several years more. We now want to enhance/upgrade our cab audio system.
> We find that the radio does not have very good reception. (purchased and fitted at Halfords)
> We also have space for other entertainment systems as it is a Renault Master cab 2006.
> As it is a chausson we have a load of prewiring under the passenger seat to connect to tv/ dvd etc.
> ...


Got a Chauson on a Fiat Halfords fitted an Alpine set up for us.

Its fantastic we can just plug in our Ipod all for around £250


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Ediie, does dab work abroad?
Chris


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

alpine for good sound, plug ipod in leave it in the glove box, but for good sound you need good speakers, mine has dvd cd ipod radio, £499 fitted and another £100 for front speakers. dennis


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

chrisgog said:


> Ediie, does dab work abroad?
> Chris


http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-546389.html#546389

Dave


----------

